# Aptera pulls a Jesus, returns from the dead



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps the Phoenix is a better metaphor....whatever, the point is that Aptera is back! *Aptera to phoenix as Aptera USA, plans to deliver in 2013*


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe Lazarus. But that would make Zap! ...oh nevermind.


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

Aw Man! I had one of those on pre-order, I had to beg my wife's friend in CA to use her address, but bought a Mitsu i after they died. I thought!


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

What is it with these cars? Think, Zap and now Aptera seem to have this its dead... no wait its alive..... oh crap its dead.... no wait I still hear a heart-beat kind of thing going on. I am sure there are others, but can't seem to remember all of them at the moment. There is too many too remember.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It's all about investors. Aptera was distinguished enough (read: cool looking) and close enough to "production" that someone must have figured it still had a chance to take off.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking more on this, Aptera could (yet) be the vehicle that makes EVs for the masses. Not some pokey "Neighborhood Vehicle" that looks like a "training car for kids."

Make an assumption: The A123 batteries by next year incorporate the new annodes announced this year (incorporate silicon, 2.1x energy from the same size battery) for about the same price. Voila', a 220 mile range (150 real-world) commuter that looks cool, for a real price of $25k.

I would buy one...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

PhantomPholly said:


> Thinking more on this, Aptera could (yet) be the vehicle that makes EVs for the masses. Not some pokey "Neighborhood Vehicle" that looks like a "training car for kids."
> 
> Make an assumption: The A123 batteries by next year incorporate the new annodes announced this year (incorporate silicon, 2.1x energy from the same size battery) for about the same price. Voila', a 220 mile range (150 real-world) commuter that looks cool, for a real price of $25k.
> 
> I would buy one...


Link?

Are you talking about Envia?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Where would they be getting A123s for that cheap? The only car I'm aware of that used them was the Karma...not exactly on the cheap side.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> Link?
> 
> Are you talking about Envia?


Read the first post in the thread. This is about the Aptera getting a second chance making it into production.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Where would they be getting A123s for that cheap? The only car I'm aware of that used them was the Karma...not exactly on the cheap side.


I was only using A123 as a hypothetical. The article I cross-posted the other day talked about a company here in the U.S. beginning production on new anodes that would provide more than twice the energy density and could replace anodes in current production lines. My assumption was based on whatever battery maker's batteries they were planning on using switching their part numbers to use the better technology, doubling the projected range of the vehicle.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

PhantomPholly said:


> The article I cross-posted the other day talked about a company here in the U.S. beginning production on new anodes that would provide more than twice the energy density and could replace anodes in current production lines.


This was the link I was asking for.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> This was the link I was asking for.


I actually saw it here first and posted it elsewhere.

Here is the original thread. After we picked it apart, it's not new batteries but new anodes that can be used in existing battery manufacturing.


----------

